# Speed Dating



## anxiousguy (Aug 7, 2011)

I went out to a speed dating event at my college for the first time. Normally I would have talked myself out of it either days in advance or at the last minute, but this time I actually went through with it :clap. It was so much easier than I thought it would be. Surprisingly I only had about two awkward silences throughout an hour of talking to people and somehow kept up the conversation.


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

Congrats that's awesome!


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

I kind of secretly want to try, but I just can't work up the courage to give it go. I don't think that my school does it anyway. Anyway, I'm thrilled that most of your conversations flowed so nicely. Great job taking such a huge step.


----------



## Kuhle (Oct 29, 2011)

That actually sounds like fun. I'd like to try it not for the dating part, but just for the experience and meeting new people. It's great that it went so well for you.


----------



## MGPElectricGuitar (Jan 7, 2012)

Congrats dude! :clap

Loving the Dodge Viper for your avatar! To bad they are only 5MPG though, put me off buying one even If I won the lottery lol.


----------



## Quinn the Eskimo (Jan 22, 2012)

need to make a booty call? just go speed dating instead


----------



## calmdown (Feb 13, 2012)

well done man, that's well impressive.


----------



## anxiousguy (Aug 7, 2011)

MGPElectricGuitar said:


> Congrats dude! :clap
> 
> Loving the Dodge Viper for your avatar! To bad they are only 5MPG though, put me off buying one even If I won the lottery lol.


Thanks and yeah I love that Viper in my avatar it would be the first car I would buy if I got rich. Even if it only got 5MPG lol.


----------



## anxiousguy (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks everyone


----------



## brothersport (Dec 3, 2011)

That's awesome, and it takes a lot of guts


----------

